# Overflow in Bowling Green, KY



## pla725 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello, My name is Megan Fisher and I work for an animal rescue in
Bowling Green, KY. We recently have had an overflow of rabbits and need
help placing them in a (rabbit) breed specific rescue. If you look on
Petfinder, you will see all of our bunnies we have. We are RePets
rescue of Bowling Green, KY, (www.repets.biz). If you could even help
us with a few bunnies that would help! Please let me know if you or
anyone you know could work something out. -My email is
[email protected], and my phone number is 502-330-3431. Thank you
for your time, and I hope to talk to you soon! -Megan Fisher

http://www.repets.biz/index.html


----------



## Orchid (Mar 4, 2008)

Simon has a cousin! lol

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10353031

AWW! This guy is so cute!!

I hope everyone finds homes quickly!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 7, 2008)

Read a few of the abused bunny profiles. :? Will hope for the best when so many are needy of homes and special care. ray:


----------



## MiaP (Mar 13, 2008)

We found out recently that we will be moving back to Kentucky some time in the next year. It looks like I will have my work cut out for me, there, too


----------

